# Wow - French Alps!!!!!!!!



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just returned from the French Alps. 

In the past we have thought the Auvergne was best. Then it was the Tarn, then the Pyrenees. But now the Alps has to be favourite.

Had a month away with only one rainy day!!!!!!!!

In the past we had only been as far as Chamonix and Annecy so this holiday was mostly new ground.

Did a mixture of Aires, wild camping and one campsite (wash my mouth out). However the campsite was only 10 euros (looked like a park area with no emplacements) and was best placed for a motorbike ride of the Corniche du Cretes. FANTASTIC. Much Better than the Corniche Sublime (opposite) which has far less views and far more people.

We swam in Lac d’Annecy, Lac de Sainte Croix and Lac de Serre Poncon. All from the van where we had stayed the night (in fact several).

We stayed at Bourg D’Oisons where we had the best motorbike ride ever. You just cannot describe the scenery. We were there a week before the Tour de France. A bonus was an outdoor swimming pool (where we camped in the car park along with about 10 other motorhomes). Perfect for the hot weather we had.

The fuel prices were more than we have ever experienced in France. It varied between 1.38 to 1.55 euros a litre. However, it is still a cheap holiday for a month, using Sea France, with the discount either from MHF or the Motorcaravanners Club.

The Alps are a must for next year as we have only touched on the area.

Grouch (even more so with the present weather)


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Grouch, glad you've discovered the Alps, magnificent, aren't they?
We dicovered them around 15 years ago and we were lucky enough to have family there so enjoyed the benefit of local knowledge.
There is a damned good pattissereie in the centre of Bourg, we were there last year. For future reference, just up the road from Bourg towards Italy is a small turning for La Beurrade, the road takes you through Venosc, where there is a convenient Aire and cable car to Les Deux Alps. The route is twisty, tortuous and magnificent in equal measure but glaciers and truly stunning terrain await the adventerous. Just wish I was there now, cheers, Paul.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Lambo

We plan to do the Bourg area much more thoroughly next year. We were planning to do the route you suggest on the motorbike, but time just ran out.

Next year we will forget the Annecy area (and Geneva - terrible place to get through).

Grouch


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wow-French Alps!!!!!*

HI Grouch sounds great.
We are going to that area in September and would love to know some of your wild camping spots,particularly around the lakes especially if they are right by the water.Just what we are loking for.
Regards
Franco


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We popped into St-Gervais-Les-Bains last Saturday, on the way back from Italy. You're right, it's a stunning area. We're intending to return.

View from behind our motorhome attached :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> We popped into St-Gervais-Les-Bains last Saturday, on the way back from Italy. You're right, it's a stunning area. We're intending to return.
> 
> View from behind our motorhome attached :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Hi, is the N212 open from St-Gervais-Les-Bains to Ugine, as when we were there last year they still han't finished repairs from the landslide?

Bob


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Franco

On the way down we stayed at Chateau Queyras, under the castle by the river. Interesting here as there is a lot of canooing and rafting and there is also one of those rock climbing things.

We then stayed at St. Andre les Alpes. We stayed by the parapenting school (right by the landing field near the lake). You can park on the grass during the day but the police like you to move on to the car park at night as there is a risk of flooding in heavy rain. You cannot swim here but you can just down the road. There is an aire here but it is sloping, with no shade.

We then had three days at les Salles sur Verdon. Head for the lake. 
There is a sign saying no night parking but the police went by many times and did not attempt to move us. Really it was like motorhome city and it would be quite important to get there early for a good position. There is also a car park where you can stop, also by the lake. You can swim from the van. There is also an aire but it is quite small and with no shade. However, you can empty the loo and pick up water there.

We then had three days at near Savines le Lac. If you come from the north, cross over the bridge at Savines and go towards Embrun. As you go along the road you can see a British Red Double Decker Bus. You can park there if you wish. (Good for chips). However if you go a little further you can park right by the lake among trees. Interesting spot as there is wind and kite surfing, plus microlighting etc. Evidentally the land was given to the people. It gets busy at the weekend. There is an aire at Savines but it is small and with no shade. However, good for water and loo emptying.

We also stayed a Bourg D'Oisons in the car park by the swimming pool The pool is open air and very nice. There is a big Casino Supermarket in the town. I do not know if you have other transport, we have a motorbike and the area is brilliant for motorbiking.

Have a lovely time - we did.

Teresa


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Came that way back from Italy last week, amazing, we set Tom for the shortest route not the fastest route, wow that was a a bit of a challenge but wouldn't have missed it. 
We didn't see a single other Brit between Italy and the Rhone valley, I thought this a bit unusual. But we did see a million Dutch.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wow-French Alps!!!!!*

Hi Teresa

Thanks shall certainly check a few of these out.Don't have any other transport but try our best to get off the beaten track if poss and France,in the main, is a brilliant country for just parking up in great locations.Police and locals rarely object especially if you use the local shops and services.
Am looking forward to it and Sept is a quieter month for driving about.
Thanks again
Regards
Martin


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Alps*

We have to have a dose of the Alps or an approximate equivalent every year. We decided Clent Hills do not qualify.
September 1st we kick off in the general direction but as usual the weather forcasts will dictate route etc.

Model Aeroplane Nationals next week then La Continon aint life hard.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Hi, is the N212 open from St-Gervais-Les-Bains to Ugine, as when we were there last year they still han't finished repairs from the landslide?


Sorry, Bob, I don't know. We only went up from the A40/E25 and then back down again.

Gerald


----------

